# Cannondale's New Aero Bike



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, they aren't just rumors anymore. Now it looks like it's happening. Pro riders are on these bikes. Here's a GCN vid that speaks briefly about it: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5etD7GtIduI

Does anyone have any further info on this?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Took them long enough to release one. Hopefully it performs similarly to the other brands aero bikes.


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

Spotted: New disc brake equipped, aero Cannondale | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm excited for Cannondale, but the sad part is they have this thing about bringing old names back from the dead- CAAD8 and Optimo both come to mind... Granted, the SystemSix is a fitting name, but it's already been used. Have we run out of creative names to use Cannondale? Then again, Trek isn't much better with their road line- Madone, Domane, Emonda- really?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

terbennett said:


> I'm excited for Cannondale, but the sad part is they have this thing about bringing old names back from the dead- CAAD8 and Optimo both come to mind... Granted, the SystemSix is a fitting name, but it's already been used. Have we run out of creative names to use Cannondale? Then again, Trek isn't much better with their road line- Madone, Domane, Emonda- really?


I hear ya, but my guess is that happens a lot of times because it cuts down on intellectual property costs and work to go that route sometimes and it also allows you to leverage the good will you built up with a former product.


----------

